# Uaktualnienie systemu z pomijaniem błędów przy aktualizacji

## puntaru

Przeprowadzenie pełnego uaktualnienia odbywa się za pomocą komendy:

```
# emerge --update --deep --newuse world
```

Jak zrobić to co powyżej, tak aby w razie błędów w instalacji/kompilacji przechodził do następnego programu/pakietu?

Polecenie powyższe zatrzymuje się na pierwszym napotkanym błędzie w instalacji.

----------

## zlomek

```
emerge -avquDN world --keep-going 
```

----------

## soban_

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6595093.html#6595093

----------

